# Screenprinting Neck Labels on Hoodies



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey guys, hope you guys can help me with this issue.

So, fall season is coming up, and I'm starting my fall collection. With this collection, I want to include hoodies. My question is, what do you guys do in regards about relabeling the hoodie. What I usually do with my t-shirts, is heat press the neck labels (care instructions, RN#, size, etc.) after I get the main design screen printed. I have to do this, because it's going to cost me a lot of money, and especially my order units are quite small, almost minimum. (between 24-36 units) And each sizes are between 3-5 units each. 

So my question is, will I still be able to go with this route with hooded sweatshirts? I was thinking of the Gildan's hoodies to start off with, but I heard that the inside of that hoodie is a different type of texture than on the outside?? I'm not sure if that's a fact (that'll be great if someone can clarify this) What do you guys do with the branding on the neck labels? I read patches work as well, but I think that'll cost more. 

That'll be great if someone can show me their process on how they relabel their hooded sweaters. And maybe, also how to save money on screen printing neck labels. How many units per size do you guys order?
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Most fleece is super fuzzy on the inside. I screen tags in a lot of nonfleece stuff. It's usualy done with a transfer or pad printer(like a stamp) never seen any one have any luck screening on the fuzzy fleece. sewn tags is the way to go there. You can test a transfer on one of your old hoodies, but if it falls apart right away it will make your Brand look cheap. I've been meaning to mess around with screening inside the hood just above where the tag usually is, but haven't. might be too high and look lame when the hoods down.


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

Printor said:


> Most fleece is super fuzzy on the inside. I screen tags in a lot of nonfleece stuff. It's usualy done with a transfer or pad printer(like a stamp) never seen any one have any luck screening on the fuzzy fleece. sewn tags is the way to go there. You can test a transfer on one of your old hoodies, but if it falls apart right away it will make your Brand look cheap. I've been meaning to mess around with screening inside the hood just above where the tag usually is, but haven't. might be too high and look lame when the hoods down.


yeah, that's what I was afraid of. So you're saying woven tags are best on this then? Do you happen to know if Gildan's hoodie are tearaways as well?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I usually use the heavy blend and the are not. But you reminded me, a couple weeks ago one of our contract clients had a bunch of white Gildan Ts with tear aways. I think they were heavy cottons, If I remember right. Forgot I was gonna check into that, thanks! I rarely use heavy, always Ultra lately.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Someone posted the identical question in the forum a few weeks ago. One member says he uses old hair clippers to 'shave' away the fleece leaving a bald spot the size of his plastisol transfer. He then heats press them on the bald spot.


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

splathead said:


> Someone posted the identical question in the forum a few weeks ago. One member says he uses old hair clippers to 'shave' away the fleece leaving a bald spot the size of his plastisol transfer. He then heats press them on the bald spot.


Well that's new to me. Maybe I can give that a go. I guess it has to be really fitted on that "bald" spot, or it's going to look tacky.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I screen tags into American Apparel California Fleece hoodies that I sell. Works well. You just have to MASH it. Especially with WB ink. But they are not as fuzzy as the others. 

Now getting the tags out is another matter. And on the AA tanks too. Ugh. I'm teaching myself to sew!

Another option to explore is iron on woven tags. There's a guy on Aliexpress that does really good work for a really good price, and he's fast. I don't like outsourcing out of the country. BUT...it's just a tag, so...?

I wonder if you could take an iron or something and really matt down the fuzzy area on some hoodies before you printed the tag/ heat pressed them? Hmmmm.


----------



## SupaMoviesLLC (Apr 13, 2012)

porkchopharry said:


> I screen tags into American Apparel California Fleece hoodies that I sell. Works well. You just have to MASH it. Especially with WB ink. But they are not as fuzzy as the others.
> 
> Now getting the tags out is another matter. And on the AA tanks too. Ugh. I'm teaching myself to sew!
> 
> ...


Do you have a link or anything to the aliexpress person?


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

Search for Oh Yeah Labels or something like that. 

You can also just search Iron on labels and compare prices between manufacturers. But if I recall he was the cheapest. Guys name is Mike I believe. Shoot him a message, he'll ask for artwork and give you a price.

If I recall correctly, he did 1000 iron on hem tags 2'Wx1"H for me - complete with my logo, url, etc etc for $95 shipped via DHL express. These are high quality woven labels white on black by the way. Had them in a week. But that may have been a slow time for them.

Real nice labels, just iron them on and they are ON. However, I'm real sensitive to advertising and I felt that maybe the screen printed neck label and the hem labels together were a bit too much on tees and tanks. So I reserve the "hem labels" for hoodies and raglans now. 

Not sure what/if the minimums are. But it'll likely be more $$ to have size breakdowns. Not sure if you have to get 1000 in each size either. But also price will be dictated by the size you want. 

If you find him on Aliexpress, send him a message. We did our deal off of Aliexpress and it was a bit cheaper. I padi him via paypal to cover my a** and sure enough a week-ish later, my tags were on my doorstep.


----------



## SupaMoviesLLC (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks i appreciate the info, do you have any picture of them?


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, you can try out wovenlabelhk (just google wovenlabelhk). They sell low minimum woven labels as well as iron-on. Only 100pcs for each design


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

porkchopharry said:


> Search for Oh Yeah Labels or something like that.
> 
> You can also just search Iron on labels and compare prices between manufacturers. But if I recall he was the cheapest. Guys name is Mike I believe. Shoot him a message, he'll ask for artwork and give you a price.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information. With the iron on labels, did you use a regular iron or a heat press? And also did it have a burn look after you iron on the labels. Usually I get a burned marked, like almost an outline of the heat press when I did heat transfers before for my nephews hooded sweater. It was a polyester blend.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

Made2Mpress said:


> Thank you for this information. With the iron on labels, did you use a regular iron or a heat press? And also did it have a burn look after you iron on the labels. Usually I get a burned marked, like almost an outline of the heat press when I did heat transfers before for my nephews hooded sweater. It was a polyester blend.



I don't own a heat press as I screen print all my stuff. But I just used a regular iron. You want to use an ironing cloth over these types of patches/labels. Sometimes it's called an ironing pad. Or you can use a pillowcase or dish towel. You want to be able to see through it though sort of. 

I've applied them to cotton, poly, 50/50, cotton/spandex with no issues. 

I've used it without the cloth also, made the label a bit "shiny", but it didn't burn anything.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

The other day a contract client had some hoodies with a spot of fleece sewn inside (with the smooth side facing the inside) where you would print a tag. The tag just said "Cotton Tees" it looked like tear away. Rush order, didn't have much time to inspect them but the quality seemed fair. Haven't had a chance to check out colors or prices. Did like the fact they were 80% cotton. I have no experience with this brand but I am curious now


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

The American Apparel hoodies I print on. At least the ones I use, I print the neck labels in with no issues. It's a tiny bit fuzzzzzzy. But nothing like...say a Gildan. I hit it pretty hard with WB, and it mashes down whatever small bit of fuzx there IS and they're good to go.

I use the pullover california fleece ones though that are 100% cotton. 

Anyway, neck label goes on just fine. And stays. At least they have stayed for as many washes as I have put my own personal hoodies through. Which is quite a few. 

Again though, the existing AA tag on the hoodies (and tanks) just suuuuuuuuuuuccccckkkkkkkk.

I only sell domestically sourced/made though, so gotta deal with it.


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey, thanks again for the info. I have some old sweaters that I can probably try to iron some heat transfer papers i have in stock.. just to see how it goes.. I'm pretty much just trying to save some money here, but if it doesn't work out, or the quality just suck, I might just have to do some woven labels... we'll see.. Maybe I'll ask my screen printer if he ever screen print inside those hoodies..


----------

